# What's the biggest fish you caught so far in 2013



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine 13in crappie aint really been out that much this year \m/


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

24lbs 10oz Common Carp


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

31 1/4" channel cat


----------



## Johio786 (Apr 1, 2013)

40 pound flathead


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

Caught all 3 in about 15 minutes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

U eat them carp what do they taste like \m/















Bon3s said:


> View attachment 79518
> 
> 
> Caught all 3 in about 15 minutes
> ...


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

43 inch musky at Alum Creek.
Caught 6 that evening, with 2 coming unhooked.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

The 23 inch flathead I caught 3 hours ago, actually...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

28lb flathead.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

This 5.3lb smallmouth from LSC. I stuck a largemouth bigger the other nite but didnt weigh it.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

20.5 " smallie from local creek

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CarpRule (Jun 18, 2013)

Carpe Diem


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

A 27 inch saugeye that is my :B so far


----------



## deercreekman (Feb 3, 2013)

29 lb shovelhead


----------



## ztmdodge (May 10, 2013)




----------



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

24 Inch Freshwater Drum (Sheep Head) on Lake Erie.


----------



## Priorityfishing (Aug 12, 2012)

65 lb amberjack.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

19.5" river smallmouth 










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

29 inch walter

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Labtech8 (Mar 25, 2013)

24 1/2" freshwater drum (sheepshead) Lake Erie. fishing from a kayak.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

. Erie trib steelhead 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ftw112 (Apr 6, 2013)

24 inch redfish


----------



## cmz13 (Apr 7, 2013)

45in musky west branch fri

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Raybo92255 (Feb 10, 2007)

Today, while on vacation in Wisconsin I caught a 42" Musky on a bass spinner bait on Medicine Lake, a lake on the Three Lakes Wisconsin Chain of 13 Lakes; biggest fish so far this year. In Ohio other than a good size carp, it is a 26" Channel Cat.


----------



## Putty (Jul 22, 2013)

Some nice catches here!


----------



## MWFly (Jul 23, 2013)

caught a 40 lb ray down in south carolina


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Channels from alum 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slucas (Jun 17, 2013)

14 in black crappie weighed 1lb 9oz.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

24inch
Alum smallmouth


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish fellas!!!


----------



## jck1961 (Nov 7, 2010)

One of these...


----------

